# Switched on Schoolhouse (SOS)... thoughts?



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Please share your thoughts on SOS -- pros/cons?

Specifically, I am looking into using it for DS (4th grade). He is very good at Spelling; Language Arts; Science; History... but he is behind in Math. He's still working on really getting his multiplication facts -- it just doesn't flow as easily as the other classes seem to. Even simple subtraction can make him flustered. 

I'm not sure of his grade level in Math -- but if he's already behind, am I setting him up for failure by using SOS? 

He's never taken any computer based classes, is it a big adjustment? 

And do you find that some classes are harder to take in that format versus other classes? 

As always, thank you sooo much for sharing! You all rock! :rock:


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

We used SOS mofifed by this school online our daughter went to. It was confusing and not really our cup. The version the school was using even if you "copied",pasted straight from they're lessons still would mark you wrong. and you could not contitue til you had a certain percentage right. 80% or better, or you were stuck in a loop. After over 100 tried to get the answer correct. it locked us out and my poor daughter just cried for hours. We hated it, and so we're doing book based through my old text books. 

white


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

We used it for one year, when the older children were a little more independent and the younger two needed reading help. It worked well for what we needed but the kids didn't like being apart from me and the other children. I would use it again, but probably not for all subjects. If you can be available to help with the inevitable computer frustrations, it would probably be a fine choice for you.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I have used a couple of the SOS subjects now and then, but not the math. As others have said, the answers have to be exact, but you can go into the program and grade the tests yourself. If they misspelled a term but got the concept, I would count it correct, especially in the younger grades.

Is the program you are using not working with your student? You may need to look at his learning style, and try to find a curriculum that supports that style. Games are another thing that I've used to develop math skills. I've used both purchased games (dominoes, skipbo, rack-o, muggins, knock-out, math mouse games, Quarter mile math) as well as many home made games to learn math skills. I like to have a game day with my children at least once a month. The morning games are my choice, but often the children will pick them later in the month to play. Afternoon games are the children's choice, but they usually play games like Monopoly, chess, Stratego, Clue, Life etc. which are still educational. One website with games I made for younger ages or review is here, she also gives links to some other pages:
http://www.kellyskindergarten.com/

Harcourt has some online games for different grades, here is the one for 3rd grade, but you can go to the other grades from this page:
http://www.harcourtschool.com/menus/auto/13/4.html

Another program that I use is Calculadder to help develop math skills. The student competes against himself to improve the time in completing the worksheet. Although I've had three children that this worked very well with, I have one that does not like worksheets, so it hasn't worked with her. 

If your son likes to read, I've checked out some books at our library that help with different math subjects. Here are some websites listing books relating to math:
http://home.nyc.rr.com/teachertools/mathliterature.html
http://www.mrsmcgowan.com/math/math_and_literature.htm

Dawn


----------



## JennNY (Aug 10, 2006)

I think SOS can be a great tool to use for homeschooling. But, I would limit it to one or 2 subjects, not for all your homeschooling needs. I have used SOS for NYS History, loved it.. and for a 7th gr. class. (Can't remember which one) 

It gives the kids something different to do to keep the day interesting. But, I wouldn't rely on it for all my schooling.

HTH,
Jenn


----------



## Baba (Aug 7, 2008)

Check out IXL for math from pre-schoolers to 5th grade. It's great.
http://www.ixl.com/


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I like the studies from SOS- such as Texas History. We didnt like the SOS program at all. So much reading and it wasnt very easy to navigate for the younger kids. It didnt hold their attention and the started disliking school. I have only used A Beka mathematics. I think SOS may have improved , we havent used it in a few years. 
I dolike the Spanish program on cd from Alpha Omega Its great.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I tried science, language and math 4 about 3/4 years ago. My older son was able to navigate but there was so much reading with the lessons. He got bored from reading, as its not his favorite thing to do. The math was behind what we had already learned as abeka is advanced. The Language was also behind for us, again we used abeka.My son likes to do his bookwork so we stuck with that.
My second son has Tourettes syndrome plus co morbid disorders so it was to independent for him. 
I am sure it has improved much.I have a few friends that use it and like it. But the kids are girls and big readers. 
I loved the concept of the SOS it just didnt work for us.


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

We have been using 5, 7 and 9 since early summer. My oldest is doing fine although I miss spending school time with him. My second son is a month behind, simply refuses to apply himself and I find it difficult to keep on top of it. Even though I can go in and change due dates, so far I am refusing since it is his own fault he is behind. We gave up with my third son, he just wasn't ready for that much independent work. We are doing a mix of workbooks and library resources and we have been having lots more fun working and exploring subjects together. We started SOS because I was working 3 days a week and it did help. I am no longer working so I'm not sure what we will use when we are finished with this year. Just my .02, FWIW. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Jesus Saves (May 31, 2005)

We are using it for 5th grade. We really like it. We don't use it for math. We use math-u-see for that. It is great for my son. With SOS you can go and regrade answers that are right, just not exact. You can give them several chances to get it and if they still don't then you can go back and program it for them to rework the problem/question. The science this year is very "packed" Lots of information. You can also go through and delete lessons you don't want and move around lessons. It works for us.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Rose's kids are just coming along leaps and bounds with SOS! Wish I could say the same. 

I got it for our 7th grader and it was a disaster. I don't know why. We just went around in circles with it. We got so sick of the voice saying "wrong answer, try again" it was taking forever, reading and re reading the material to try to figure out what it was they were looking for. We began to dread turning the computer on in the mornings. One day my son asked if he could use the money he'd been saving up for a special Lego set to buy himself some school books! That was the final straw.

Pauline


----------



## mommabern (Dec 28, 2004)

This is our 2nd year using SOS. My son much rather work on the computer than doing workbooks. There are some things that need improving but that is probably so with ever curriculum. If something is not explained well enough, we just use other resources until my son "gets it". This only happens a few times a year. As for the amount of reading, you just have to highlight the words, right click, then press speak and the computer reads it off to you (at least in my versions). I allow my son to use this feature when there is a lot reading. He reads one paragraph, then the computer reads one, etc. until the page is finished. The best advice it to find the material that works best for your child. Remembering his/hers learning style and that each child is different. Also, in Louisiana, there is a homeschool conference during the summer where encouraging classes are taught and there is an area where booths are set up for different companies to show their wares. This would give you a great opportunity to preview many curriculums in one day. Hope this helps!


----------

